
What are good podcasts about finance, tech, health? - inson
What finance, tech and health podcasts do you recommend?
======
cerberusss
Finance:

Standard Deviations, The Disciplined Investor, Animal Spirits, Wall Street
Unplugged, Radical Personal Finance, Dvorak-Horowitz Unplugged, The Meb Faber
Show, The Sherman Show, Money For the Rest of Us, Peter Schiff Podcast, The
Voluntary Life

Tech:

Accidental Tech Podcast, Mac Break Weekly, Security Now, Core Intuition, This
Week In Google, Under The Radar, All About Android

Other stuff:

Voyage To The Stars (Comedy), Dragon Talk (D&D)

